# Plans for Outdoor Rocking Chair PT



## SKWood (Aug 6, 2007)

Anyone know where I can find plans or dimensions for a similar type rocker made from PT lumber such as the one in the picture. Thanks.


----------



## cramer (May 5, 2011)

I would make a drawing in scale or a simple mock up to see if the dimensions feels right. when I think about it,, I probably would do both.


----------

